# Sportsman 850 clutch spring setup



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello all. I recently got a sportsman 850 coming from an outlander 800 and it's just slower (acceleration) than the 800. I have 31 outlaws, and a highlighter gear reduction. 1) can I just throw in springs like brutes? 2) if so what are good springs to throw in? I want downright acceleration and power for mud. 

This is my main problem. I CANT DO A FREAKIN WHEELIE!

---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------

By the way I do not want a full clutch kit


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, get ready for it whether you want it or not. Unfortunately you can't just swap out springs on the Polaris' like you can with Kawi's... QSC is probably still about the best Polaris clutch place you can go. Though, I haven't delt much with any of it in the past few years.


----------

